# infocus international



## anto90 (11 Jun 2004)

Hi all,
Has anyone herdof this infocus international org..???
tried looking up there website www.infocusinternational.com
and cannot open it.. herd from a friend that there is a very high return from your investements..


----------



## Guest (11 Jun 2004)

www.infocusinternational.com is a "worldwide limited edition art gallery" whose aims is "is to provide the serious and casual collector alike a wide range of limited edition pieces to buy and enjoy at a click of a button" and don't seem to purport to be any sort of investment option at all. Be very wary of offers that sound too good to be true! Always at least type the name of such companies and the word "scam" into Google. Companies that provide financial advice or offer investment products on the Irish market must be authorised to do so by [broken link removed]


----------



## rainyday (12 Jun 2004)

Steer well clear.


----------



## Guest (12 Jun 2004)

My point was that infocusinternational.com don't seem to be purporting to offering an investment opportunity of any sort but rather that they are offering art to punters and not obviously as any sort of get rich quick scheme. Either (a) I'm missing something here, (b) somebody else is suggesting art (from this crowd) as a good investment or (c) somebody got the name wrong in the first place and meant to refer to some other organisation/company/site altogether? However, the general point of not trusting casual hot investment tips - at least without doing some research first - applies.


----------



## cobalt (16 Jun 2004)

*infocus*


----------



## Guest (16 Jun 2004)

Oh yeah. I remember that one now. I'm still not clear the Infocus International site mentioned above is necessarily linked to Planline/Infocus mentioned in the Guardian article. However, as usual, if an offer seems too good to be true - make sure to assess it critically.


----------



## Guest (28 Jun 2004)

Assuming that this topic is referring to the Planline/Infocus (International) scheme then this Indo review (free registration required) which gives it 0 (zero) out of 10 might be of interest:

www.unison.ie/business/pe...si=1206251


----------



## Adam Smith10 (13 Oct 2004)

*infocus*

ITS A PYRAMID SCHEME, do a search to find out what one is, basically they rob Peter to give to Paul, also knoen as a PONZI SCHEME. The photographs are just a charade to make it appeare legitimate.


----------

